

Ask HN: How many of you are working on eCommerce idea vs SaaS? - youngdev

Just reply saying eCommerce or SaaS. If you feel like giving more details then feel free to leave that info as well.<p>I just want to get a feel of how many of us working on eCommerce vs. SaaS based startups.
======
kenn
SaaS. <http://dumper.io/> and <http://uptimer.at/>

~~~
youngdev
Nice. I really like the UI for both of your sites. Good luck.

------
mikelbring
Doing SaaS. <https://forgetfail.com>

~~~
jscn
I get a 502 error at that URL.

------
bob_george33
SaaS. Friend of mine is making a living off of eCommerce.

~~~
youngdev
Could you share the site for your friends eCommerce?

~~~
bob_george33
<http://www.elpamsoft.com/> Currently only has one product on sale (SSD
Tweaker), and the second (TrackIT) will come out once I finish the front end.

------
JohnHaugeland
SAAS.

------
padseeker
SaaS

------
calbear81
eCommerce.

------
youngdev
We are also doing SaaS. <http://jackpotbuddy.com> and <http://diglig.com>

Looking to work on third eCommerce business soon.

~~~
lumberjack
Nice original idea but what incentives do people have for sharing their
possible winnings? Wouldn't that be counter productive?

~~~
youngdev
Lumberjack, thanks for the feedback. Our current phase only supports playing
in our free lottery pools where users don't spend anything. We buy all the
lottery tickets and put users in the lottery pool. If our lottery ticket wins
then we will equally distribute the winnings among our users of that given
pool.

In the next phase the biggest incentives users will have is to create their
own lottery pools and play with their friends and family members by creating
private pools. Instead of spending hundreds of dollars on lottery ticket to
increase their chances of winning users will be able to share the cost of
lottery tickets with their friends/family members. Together they can purchase
more tickets, increase their chances of winnings and keep low out of the
pocket costs.

